# Rx meds for storage ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I found the http://www.alldaychemist.com/ and it "sounds" good; however, I really have had no experience with them.

I'm thinking of ordering some Rx meds useful for a range of "common" ailments such as chest congestion and or skin infections, even sinus infections. I'd like to get some that will store well.

Have any of you had experience in dealing with this "India" pharmacy; and if so will you please share?

If anyone has suggestions as to which meds would be best to get and store, I would appreciate that information as well.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Talk to Nevada about them, he's used them for years.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

No experience with them, but last week I asked the pharmacist how long a specific prescription pill would last and she said about a year. I don't know if this applies to all pills, capsules, etc or if there is a difference. You might want to check to see how long they will safely store.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I think many of the use by date are to cover butt.

Doctors with out borders used outdated meds or they did as we donated meds that were changed our or errors in filling or writing


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I keep a years supply of all my meds in a cool room and have not had any problems in over 20 years. Make sure to rotate them, FIFO.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

They are fine.


----------



## Red_Leg (Apr 13, 2015)

I've used them and had no problems. That's where I get my storage antibiotics.

Most meds last for years if kept cool and dry, Tetracycline would be the exception.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all for the information. 

Can any of you tell me where I might get information a layman can understand as to the different Rx meds, what they are use for and the suggested dosage? (Seems there ought to be a handbook for those who do not understand the technical terms.)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I keep all our meds no matter what. I figure a weekened med is better than none. I do not know if any deterioate into" poison" or something.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

I perhaps should get an epipen one of these days just in case of an emergency.. Never used one of the things before though so am a bit wary.

That and a topical anesthetic that was strong enough to be useful.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Shin said:


> I perhaps should get an epipen one of these days just in case of an emergency.. Never used one of the things before though so am a bit wary.
> 
> That and a topical anesthetic that was strong enough to be useful.


Get yourself some liguid Benadryl until you can get that epipen. The needle is very tiny and can save your life. If you need it, the tiny needle won't bother you a bit.
I used to be wary of needles until they came out with the meds I need for my migraines. It was unbeliveable for others to watch, they would tell me, to see my entire life change before their eyes when I got an injection within maybe 1 minuet.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've used ADC for years with no problems. On this last order, they sent me a short dated med (3 months out). I contacted them to complain and they have replaced it plus I get to keep the short dated one. Great customer service.

As to how long certain meds will be viable, I'm not sure of a single website that will have that info. All drug companies will cover their assets by stating one to two years. But I'm using some Ambien that is from 2001 and is still works just fine. 

I downloaded "Where There is No Doctor" a couple of years ago. I think you now have to do it chapter by chapter if you want the book free. But it's worth the effort. http://hesperian.org/books-and-resources/ 
The latest edition is 2013. I have the 2011 in PDF form. PM me with your e-mail address if you want a copy. 

I keep a supply of broad spectrum antibiotics (ampicillin and cipro) and a couple of Z packs on hand since I am prone to bronchitis. My veterinarian says most antibiotics are good for 3 - 5 years except Tetracycline, which should be used within a year. 

See this article on how long meds stay viable: http://www.terrierman.com/antibiotics-WSJ.htm
Scroll down to "Plea from the Air Force"


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Get a used drug book
http://www.amazon.com/Nursing2014-D...d=1431373666&sr=1-3&keywords=nurses+drug+book

or "the pill book"
They are good for laymen.
Some drugs just lose their potency and some can become poisonous


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Here's about everything you'd ever want to know about antibiotics, storage, shelf life, uses, and misc.
survivalblog.com//?s=antibiotics

Saw this on another site, and borrowed it. Might be worth printing for future use.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

I haven't tried these folks yet, but some might find them handy.

This is the kind of emergency medical kit you can put together through them.

If anyone does try 'em, let me know how it goes.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks so much for the URLS and downloads available.

I suspect were I to order from alldaychemist, I would need to send them a Rx from my medical doctor. (I have discovered where to get Rx meds for my dogs; but not for myself as yet.) Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

ADC asks for your doctor's name and a copy of your prescriptions. Just leave it blank, but do fill in the part about allergies and what meds you currently take. It's never happened to me, but a couple of folks have reported that their meds have been seized at Customs. If that happens, ADC will replace them free of charge.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm fixing to put in an order with ADC. I've not needed to see a medical doctor for years; however, when I have in the past it has been for sinus pain or a skin infection I got working around the farm. Thought I'd see if I could get some Cipro 500 mg tabs to take care of both of these possible problems.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If all you want is Cipro, you can also order that though fish suppliers.


----------



## GAZZA (Apr 16, 2015)

Belfrybat said:


> I've used ADC for years with no problems. On this last order, they sent me a short dated med (3 months out). I contacted them to complain and they have replaced it plus I get to keep the short dated one. Great customer service.
> 
> As to how long certain meds will be viable, I'm not sure of a single website that will have that info. All drug companies will cover their assets by stating one to two years. But I'm using some Ambien that is from 2001 and is still works just fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for supplying the download.

Cheers, Gary


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I received the PDF booklet. It looks like it will be quite helpful.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Just chatted online with a person representing alldaychemist who told me the name of the company was actually DERRIC WOOD and that monies paying for purchases should be made payable to M/S Derric Wood. Not being a trusting person, this is causing me some concern....


----------



## Red_Leg (Apr 13, 2015)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'm fixing to put in an order with ADC. I've not needed to see a medical doctor for years; however, when I have in the past it has been for sinus pain or a skin infection I got working around the farm. Thought I'd see if I could get some Cipro 500 mg tabs to take care of both of these possible problems.


Shouldn't be a problem. I just received 200 tabs of exactly that. I travel internationally so the Cipro is my constant companion in case I run in to GI tract problems.


----------



## Red_Leg (Apr 13, 2015)

motdaugrnds said:


> Just chatted online with a person representing alldaychemist who told me the name of the company was actually DERRIC WOOD and that monies paying for purchases should be made payable to M/S Derric Wood. Not being a trusting person, this is causing me some concern....


It's an outfit in California that they run the money through. It's absolutely no problem you just have to remember that's what it is when you check your credit card statement.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I've also used ADC for several years without problems with them or their meds. Grateful to have learned about them here since they've saved me many a trip to the Dr for minor issues.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I don't use credit cards at all for anything; so will be sending either postal money orders or personal checks. I was told the money should be sent to a place in India and made payable to "M/S Derrick Wood". At the time I'm still having problems understanding how to navigate their website so as to find what meds they actually offer. They sure made it hard!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Find the generic name for what you want. For example "Cipro" is Ciprofloxacin, then search under "active ingredients". You can search under the brand name, but several times I've discovered not all options show up. Or browse under "categories" -- upper right or on some pages lower left. When you click on the med you think you want, there will be a fairly good description of what it is used for. 

BTW, it looks like they are currently out of Cipro 500 mg. If that is one you want, you might want to chat with "John" to find out when it will be back in stock.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great information. Will do BC. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Do you need a written rx to order from ADC? The prices are great for many things.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Jlynnp said:


> Do you need a written rx to order from ADC? The prices are great for many things.


No you don't. Just leave that information blank when you order. I have insurance, but find many things on ADC are cheaper than my deductible.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

ADC meds are delivered in individually sealed foil packets so it makes me feel like they're well-packaged for storage.
Our Doctor said Cipro was great for "below the waist" problems, but didn't do much for ear infections, sinus infections, such. I stock both Cipro and erythromycin because we're allergic to penicillin. 
Also, allergy meds are wonderful and cheap from them.
I've never had a whole box kept by customs, but they've been delayed once in a while.
Kit


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

"Septra" is a good alternate to cipro and is also available from ADC *very* cheaply. (It's technically 800mg sulphamethoxazole plus 180mg trimethoprim.) Some bugs around my parts that cause sinus, and urinary, infections, have been showing up resistant to cipro but still sensitive to septra.

We go back near ten years with ADC now and they've *always* had a return address on their packets saying "Derrick Wood." I actually have often figured it was being used to make it appear more to be a personal gift than a commercial sale for purposes of handling by Indian authorities, avoiding pilfering, and so on. Their closest real association in the past was with "Cooper Pharma" which is a legitimate manufacturer of various generic pills. I suspect the son of the original Cooper founders ("Anuj") who started the ADC sales has sold out to somebody else now and taken up management at Cooper. He would personally handle inquiries and requests years in the past but I'm pretty sure he doesn't any longer and their responsiveness has suffered as those duties have been delegated. Anyway, here's a link to an image gallery of meds Cooper claims to manufacture: http://www.cooperpharma.com/product-gallery/


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

DryHeat that is great information. Thanks for sharing it. I went over to look at that Cooper site. Nothing there sounds familiar to me; and I'm thinking I need some way of finding what the "generic" names of the Rx meds I'm familiar with are...any idea where I might find the generic names listed might be?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Almost every med I get from ADC is manufactured by a different pharmaceutical company, so I don't know if Coopers is still primary with them. 

As to finding the names of meds, I use Bing -- just put in the brand name and the generic will pop up. Google will also work. Don't worry about the Indian generic name -- ADC uses the US names, both brand names and generic. 
The ADC site has a option of searching under the brand name, but sometimes not all products will show up. So I also search under the generic in the box named "active ingredients". Or, use their "category" area to find the illness you want to treat. Look at what they have available and research the individual drug.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Belfrybat, I've put your information in my little notebook as it will be quie helpful I know.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Actually, I think the wholesale "Cooper connection" was more important just in that they had an inside track on wholesale purchases of useful meds on the ground in India. They might even simply mostly buy small batches as orders come in to avoid mis-guessing demand and having expiry date issues. Everything they sell, that I've seen anyway, has the official Indian price controlled allowable (before taxes) retail price in rupees stamped on it. That used to run 2.2 cents to a rupee but now is 1.6 cents to a rupee. It used to be the ADC common markup was around 30% but now seems to be running more towards "what the market will bear" than they used to charge. Even so, the savings over any other source if they have something you need can be astounding. Here's a recent one that my wife was just prescribed last year, Zetia, a non-statin cholesterol med. Costco pharmacy (best source I've found for expected cost of meds before insurance) shows it as a bit under $8 per 10mg tablet. (As DW found, that'll move you right along towards the ugly "doughnut hole" status under Medicare with a hefty co-pay also.) A search through the common online "Canadian pharmacy" sorts of sources shows charges of roughly $1.75-$3. ADC charges $.40, 15-25% of what's commonly priced by those supposed discount sources. But don't shed any tears for them, the packets are stamped at 9 rupees per 10mg tablet, so the Indian price before any retail tax there is $.16. Looks like ADC is doubling their money at least, maybe near tripling. On-patent advertised meds clearly sell in the US for 100X manufacturing cost.

Over the last couple of years, they've added a great number of oddball Indian herbal remedy sorts of items to their listings so that can boggle you good if you're just running through the menus. It's a lot easier to search their site or scroll through the menus with specific brand or generic compound names. Their menu was a lot easier to navigate before they did a site update with glitzier graphics; that was the point I suspect the original owner may have sold it off or at least turned over totally to new managers.


----------



## Blueridgeviews (May 3, 2015)

Has anyone had experience with getting doxycycline from ADC ? I saw they sell it in two types.

How do you know you are getting the actual drug from them?


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I get Doxy from Revival Animal Health. Used to be able to get it right from my vet when I ran a rescue but have moved and my new vet doesn't do that.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

One thing important to do is buy a PDR or similar drug book from your local bookstore or Amazon. It will help guide you to buy the proper drugs for long term storage, you also need to consider stocking up on syringes and needles in a range of gauges. If you are serious it may behoove you to learn to run sub-q fluids on people and animals and stock up on IV fluids. You can get dextrose from TSC which is good in the event of a low blood sugar problem. For those of you who have insurance that cover your routine meds fill them as soon as you can which usually leaves you with some extras which you can store for use on down the road if there is a disaster. I get 90 day supplies and they will refill them at about day 75 so that give me extras to stash. In some meds I have enough to last over a year. It may take a while to get a stash built up but it will happen.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Blueridgeviews said:


> Has anyone had experience with getting doxycycline from ADC ? I saw they sell it in two types.
> 
> *How do you know you are getting the actual drug from them*?


No experience with doxycycline. 

Just read the package the meds come in, or in the case of ADC the information is on the back of each foil blister strip, including the manufacturer, production and expiration dates.


----------



## Blueridgeviews (May 3, 2015)

Jlynnp said:


> I get Doxy from Revival Animal Health. Used to be able to get it right from my vet when I ran a rescue but have moved and my new vet doesn't do that.


Is this Doxy you use for yourself ? Or just for animals? We use it for tick bites once or twice a year a one time dose of 200mg if caught within 36 hours of bite, just as a precaution since we live with high percent of infected ticks.
Thanks


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

One of our friends is a senior executive at a big Pharma corporation. His "private" opinion coincides with this article


http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/460159

This is a paragraph from the article:

One of the largest studies ever conducted that supports the above points about "expired drug" labeling was done by the US military 15 years ago, according to a feature story in the Wall Street Journal (March 29, 2000), reported by Laurie P. Cohen. The military was sitting on a $1 billion stockpile of drugs and facing the daunting process of destroying and replacing its supply every 2 to 3 years, so it began a testing program to see if it could extend the life of its inventory. The testing, conducted by the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA), ultimately covered more than 100 drugs, prescription and over-the-counter. The results showed that about 90% of them were safe and effective as far as 15 years past their original expiration date.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We keep three months of our prescription meds as preps and rotate them every time we refill the prescription so they at least are as fresh as possible - although they could be from the same batch at the pharmacy as the older fill-up. Who knows. This gives us 6 months on hand which is a significant investment.

Stocking up on other meds as preps(the ones that we do not use regularly or at all) was expensive so we keep them/will keep them past the expiry date. 

My husbands work takes him and his crew into very isolated areas for long periods of time so they have to have a very complete first aid/medical kit which by law has to be updated every year. 

Some drugs have to be returned to the pharmacy because they are controlled but the others just get thrown out by the pharmacy so after they are checked the pharmacist she gives them to us and we keep them for our kit and give them to other preppers. Waste not want not.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have apparently come down with a questionable irritation I've not remember having before, i.e. a bubbling in my ear. It appears to be deep inside my ear as I've cleaned the ear out well. There is no ear wax obstruction. I'm trying to save myself the expense of seeing a physician in this matter, though will if need be. Any ideas as to what meds (ADC Rx meds or home remedies?) would be useful in this situation?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> I have apparently come down with a questionable irritation I've not remember having before, i.e. a bubbling in my ear. It appears to be deep inside my ear as I've cleaned the ear out well. There is no ear wax obstruction. I'm trying to save myself the expense of seeing a physician in this matter, though will if need be. Any ideas as to what meds (ADC Rx meds or home remedies?) would be useful in this situation?


What do you mean by bubbling?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Wish I could explain it in different words; however, "bubbling" is the best I can do...like bubbles in water if that helps. Anyway, I rinsed the ear out twice yesterday with Hydrogen Pyroxide and today the bubbling feeling is gone.  (I had goggled and was about to order some amoxicillin but now won't need to.)


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds like you applied the right medication.  I've solved stuff in the past topically -- some throat infections just need something to kill them off on the surface of the throat. Same applies for ears no doubt.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Be cautious: BIL's ear-eye-nose specialist said not to use hydrogen peroxide in ears because it could force the infection deeper and into the brain. At one point BIL had a nasty ear infection that required special treatment, so was at a specialist.
Glad it cleared it up for you though.
Also, physician said cipro was for below-the-waist: bladder infection, etc, so not appropriate for ears.
Kit


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the information about HP. Also, I don't believe amoxicillin is cipro...am I wrong?


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry, I had to look up how to spell it, so I use the abbreviation: Ciprofloxacin. And no, it's not penicillin, so if you're allergic to penn, it shouldn't be a problem. I can take Cipro but not penicillin.
My alternate is Erythromycin.
Kit


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Searching on (ear infection antibiotic) I find amoxicillin is generally the choice for inner ear infections *but* 15% of the time the problem is from a virus in which case antibiotics won't do any good. Moxi is one of the two ingredients in Augmentin so that's one of the secondary choices as are Zithro and (injected) ceftriaxone (Rocephin). Most of the guidance seems to be for dealing with children who often have recurring ear infections, with 4/5 cases clearing up without antibiotics. There was a mention of "bubbling" symptoms *not* necessarily indicating antibiotics but symptoms of earache, fever, and vomiting being flags that dosage is needed for sure. Here's one of the links, tho as I said, it looks like it's aimed more at parents trying to help their kids.
http://www.emedexpert.com/conditions/otitis-media.shtml 
Cipro isn't mentioned as ever being a proper choice.
http://www.emedexpert.com/conditions/otitis-media.shtml


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks DryHeat. I googled too and discovered Cipro is more for infections below the waste. 

So far the problem has not shown up again; so guess I'm good! 

Decided to go ahead and get some Rx meds from ADC for ear infections as well as some for eye infections, since those are the only two situations I'm not prepared well for...


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

So give me your top three antibiotics and their use.. I am fairly healthy so I figure my high blood pressure meds, three different antibiotics, some quick clots, some topical antibiotics, Benadryl for allergic reactions, cold medication, and pain relievers... what am I missing


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

We have augmentin, erythromycin, and antibiotic ear drops. We also have tons of allergy meds because I have awful allergies.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I might suggest useful ones as septra (=bactrim), augmentin, zithro (=Z-pack), and cipro. You should look all of them up online and mull over the infections they're useful for, as well as their possible side effects and symptoms of any bad reactions. Mupirocin cream is good for topical use on skin infections involving MRSA resistant staph in case something doesn't respond to a simple OTC generic ointment from WalMart or wherever. Flagyl (Metronidazole) is a basic treatment for anaerobic bacteria, amoebae and giardia. Silver sulfadiazine ointment is good for stopping limited burn areas from getting infected. All of these really really should be discussed with your physician before using, especially the oral antibiotics. An apparently slight allergic reaction to one dose can easily turn life-threatening the very next time you take one, plus there are problems like colitis possible that can be much worse than whatever you were trying to treat at first. Another example, cipro (and others of the Fluoroquinolones) can cause tendinitis and outright rupture of your achilles tendon... not *likely* but surely something you have to keep in mind so you STOP the med with any sign of it happening.

All that said, I do personally like the idea of having a modest selection choice available for an MD or RN to choose for a family member to use in case of some sort of grid-down collapse emergency.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

emdeengee said:


> We keep three months of our prescription meds as preps and rotate them every time we refill the prescription so they at least are as fresh as possible -


How did you build up the supply? just refilling the week before?

I've tried but there always seems to be some hold up with wither the pharmacy or the insurance that requires using my "extra" week.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> W
> 
> Some drugs have to be returned to the pharmacy because they are controlled but the others just get thrown out by the pharmacy so after they are checked the pharmacist she gives them to us and we keep them for our kit and give them to other preppers. Waste not want not.



*warning.... what is described is drug dealing..... ...owning up to giving prescription drugs to others... pharmacist being careless with prescriptions.wow.*


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Only read the first page.
If you search Anyone Have A Problem With AllDayChemist by Grandmotherbear, and set your parameters to One Year Ago- And OLDER
there was a very welldoneexplanation on AllDayChemist by Dry Heat.
I worried about them also, but have never had a problem, other than Customs seizing one shipment which ADC then replaced- free of charge.

They don't stock opiods or some others that are still on patent.

Be careful if you order anything from the pain control part of ADC. They are stilling Vioxx under Indian names- need tocheck what the generic drug is named-I think it is Rofecoxib.
They aren't enforcing the prescription matter- so you are probably ok to order drugs you are familiar with in the doses you are familiar with.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Cipro is NOT just for problems below the waist. Sheesh. Cipro is commonly used for dental and sinus issues, some cysts, and other problems. The primary issue with Cipro is that a lot of bacteria have become resistant to it. Various antibiotics do have somewhat standard "target" areas where western medicine has found that they tend to be more effective than others. 

In self-use, it is VERY important to read up on side effects and contra-indications and interactions with other medicines.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cipro is also used for ear infections. I have ciprodex ear drops in my bathroom cabinet. My allergies cause lots of ear infections.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

cfuhrer said:


> How did you build up the supply? just refilling the week before?
> 
> I've tried but there always seems to be some hold up with wither the pharmacy or the insurance that requires using my "extra" week.


For me, my allergies are better in late winter so I don't take my meds. Usually Jan/Feb. I still refill my prescriptions so it gives me extra. I also refill my daughter's migraine meds every month even if she doesn't use them.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

So how do you get your docs to give you prescriptions to prep with? I always keep any extra pills I have left but sure cant find a doc that will give me 3 months of anything at a time, or insurance that would pay for it. Some drugs cost $300.00 a month plus with out insurance for a month. Stuff I have stored is from the feed stores for cows.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Certain meds have limits both e 're do not have the limits. Talk straight up with the doctor and explain if need be... your financial reason, and that you never want to be forced to drive when it is unsafe in your view.


----------



## kemps (Oct 21, 2015)

For me I have at least 2 weeks all the way up to about 6-8 months of my Rx meds. The ones I only have a few weeks of I am trying to build up the supply. I have a good amount of store bought meds (cold/flu, over the counter pain meds etc) but need to work more on that too. I also want/need to get antibiotics though I was lucky enough to get more amoxicillin than needed so I have that. When I can I am gonna get the main ones through a pet store/on-line site.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

kasilofhome said:


> *warning.... what is described is drug dealing..... ...owning up to giving prescription drugs to others... pharmacist being careless with prescriptions.wow.*



while HT does not condone ANY illegal behavior as it pertains to what ever local law be , HTers often frequent all day chemist and similar sites to be able to store medicines for purposes of being prepared , I do not see using the non controlled portion of a first aid kit as "drug dealing" 

there are a lot of prescriptions that are nothing more than a way to subsidized the cost of over the counter to to get generic over the counter drugs , other drugs like 2% Hydrocortisone cream while being RX hardly constitute drug dealing the poster clearly stated that all of the items required to be returned to the pharmacy were returned.

please the authorities have enough to do trying to slow down heroin , and meth , lets not blow this out of proportion 

as always each person is responsible for checking their local laws , and following or understanding the consequences of their actions 

mans law is not always what is right but understand accordingly what the consequences are and live as you see fit for you.

I don't shut down SSS threads and I won't shut this one down please consider all discussion of drug storage , acquisition and use academic.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

1. If you ask your pharmacy to tell you what the expiration date is on the STOCK bottle he is filling your prescription from, you'll find it is often longer than what they are required to print on your bottle. Plus, as already mentioned, most drugs last a lot longer. 
2. Ask your doctor what he/she might prescribe for certain diseases/infections and that you want to know the dose and length of time to take them. If he/she questions your wanting to know, say you are going abroad and want to know what to buy if you get bronchitis/UTI/strep or whatever.
3. The Survival Medicine Handbook by the Alton's gives you information on the various antibiotics as well as other things like essential oils and herbs. It also gives fish and bird medication names as alternatives to human meds which are often the exact same thing.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I bought a bag of the small silica gel packs last year and I put one of those in each pill bottle as a moisture absorber. Sometimes my pills come with one of those or a small plastic vial with that silica gel in them. I transfer those to bottles without a dry pack. I believe that helps extend the life of the medicine in the bottle.
Ohio Rusty ><>
Per aliquem malleum , et conflabunt ignis !!
By hammer, forge and fire !!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ohio Rusty said:


> I bought a bag of the small silica gel packs last year and I put one of those in each pill bottle as a moisture absorber. Sometimes my pills come with one of those or a small plastic vial with that silica gel in them. I transfer those to bottles without a dry pack. I believe that helps extend the life of the medicine in the bottle.
> Ohio Rusty ><>
> Per aliquem malleum , et conflabunt ignis !!
> By hammer, forge and fire !!


My singular comes with at least 3 of those plastic vials. I have a quart jar full of them just waiting for the dehydrator to be done with the garden.


----------

